# Ideas for a North Alabama meet (or two) next Spring.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, this is NOT an official GTG thread. I'm actually just testing waters here to see who all would be interested in some ideas I've been kicking around. So, please read the following before replying.

I will be organizing a meet for March/April 2012. No set dates yet. The location may change from my house to a more public area such as city park or even Church parking lot (assuming I can get them to let us have the lot for the day... GREAT place to have it, though, if it works out). The departure from my house means that people will have to go out and grab lunch as I won't be able to provide it. I doubt this is an issue. Frankly, some of you guys may prefer that. 

I'm kicking around some ideas:

*A midrange "shootout" with a twist.*
Something like what Jerry (Niebur3) had done a couple years back. This time, though, I'd like to add a twist to it.: we'll compare subjective data (ie: listener's thoughts) from a double-blind test to objective data (klippel, frequency response, etc). I'm not sure what to expect. I'd like to say I want to show a correlation but I may find that it's not clear cut. Regardless, the exercise itself would be pretty cool. Of course, if I do this, it will have to be done at my house unless I find another venue that would make it easy and possibly even outside of the GTG atmosphere. But, since the folks who attend the GTG's may most be available to help me with this study, I'm posting it here. 
I'd like to have review sheets with folks' names on them and would really be interested to see how people use subjective terms to describe things. I'd like to actually scan their comments forms in and present them (again, like Jerry did) in PDF format.​
*Invite Mark Eldridge to provide one of his SQ Seminars.* 
I've dropped him a line and briefly discussed this. In his past seminars, the cost was $575/person. I'm going to see if there's any way I can reduce that but I have no idea what that may be, if anything different. If any of you guys are interested @ the $575 'entry', LMK. If I can at least get a head count of those who would seriously like to attend this at the $575 price, then I can have more clear heading on what else may be done to wiggle that price down some and do something special for the larger GTG crowd. It's just a stepping stone.

If this doesn't work, I'll do my best to set up some small scale seminar and use some real time examples of tuning, etc, like Mark does. It's certainly not going to be easy to mimic what Mark does but I'd like to set up some sort of education for the attendees. We do this for the fun but my main purpose of putting on these events is for the new guys who are starting out. It took me about 3 solid years before I had a grasp of what all this car audio stuff was about and I'm still learning. If I can soften up the learning curve for others I think that would be a huge help.​
*Provide a reference stereo setup.* 
This one may be tricky. Especially if the meet is held somewhere other than my home. But, another idea I'd like to explore is to have a true reference stereo setup for people to demo and compare to their car systems. It's often posted that the best way to determine how your car should sound is to listen to a great home setup. Problem is, most of us don't have that either. I'd like to get my buddy Scott to bring his Open Baffle setup and use that as reference. Here's a link to his build:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-home-pro-audio/113945-open-baffle-project.html​


If any of the two above sound good, please reply and give as much detail as you can (ie: I'd love to attend both and would be willing to pay the $575 for the SQ Seminar). If you're down to attend a gtg, let me know, too. Again, this thread is not any sort of official meet thread but it's nice to know what I can expect.

If you have any ideas how we can step up things this year, I'm all ears. We've had GREAT turnout (30+ people) for the past two GTGs and I'd like to continue that success and offer something different. No idea what will come to fruition but I'm going to work on some things to see what can be done. 


Thanks,
Erin


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

While I'm not interested in the Eldridge seminar the midrange shootout with us being blind would be a great experience and quite educational. A basic class for people just getting started would be a good way to go for sure. You don't wanna hit them with too much info all at once. One thing I can say though is your gatherings and Foosmans gatherings are the reason I've learned as much as I have. Reading a forum can only get you so far before you have to go out and experience stuff for yourself. I still feel like I've barely scratched the surface. Also love the red text in your siggy. I live by the logic that if you stop learning you stop living. I hope a spring meet pans out and good luck with selling your house and finding one that better fits your needs as a family.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed the last GTG and would be down for one in the spring.

Lots of gas just to get there, so no way would I want to pay a lot extra for an SQ seminar, but if someone could have some tracks ready to demo and describe exactly what to listen for, what's "right," what's "wrong, etc. that'd be really helpful. Like having the reference setup available.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Shoout and reference system are both interesting to me. WHile I would love to attend an SQ seminar $575 is a little too steep for me.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It seems a seminar is going to be tough. Maybe I can still get something worked out.

Steve Cook offered up his shop (Audio X) as a place to host it if we can't do it at my place. That's about 45 minutes Northwest of me (Chris, it's in Florence... right along your way to my house if you're coming through Memphis). 


I'll try to do some more brainstorming as the time gets nearer on how we can do this midrange testing.

I'll ask Scott if he'd mind bring his OB setup if it's not too much trouble. I know last time he said it would be tough to haul them around.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

How about an amp shoot out to see if they all sound the same or not.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I should have the open baffle rig painted by then. I'm sure we can get that set up. I might even be able to borrow the battery powered gear that you heard powering the original open baffle set.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

GTG's are always good, seminars like that are a bit pricey.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

My girl has family in north Alabama. If my system is where I want it to be by then, I'd love to plan a little getaway for your GTG. 

But the $500+ is gonna be a no go for me as well. I'd just love the opportunity to meet some forum members face to face, hear some other set ups, and have others critique my work.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Fricasseekid said:


> My girl has family in north Alabama. If my system is where I want it to be by then, I'd love to plan a little getaway for your GTG.
> 
> But the $500+ is gonna be a no go for me as well. I'd just love the opportunity to meet some forum members face to face, hear some other set ups, and have others critique my work.


Your system not being where you want it shouldn't keep you from coming. There's been several where people showed up to listen and chat but didn't have any sound in their own car. Some have been working on their sq ride for a few years with no finished product yet...indecisiveness and lack of time can be your worst enemy. 

BTW Scott did you get that Riviera done yet?:surprised:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright... the seminar is officially OUT. But, maybe I can still work something out with Mark. I'll try.


It looks like my work travel schedule for March-July is going to be crazy. I'll be gone 4 weeks from March/April, so not sure when I could set this up. On top of that, we've got the house up for sale and I have no idea how that will pan out. 
I'm going to see what I can do about other locations. There's a lot of nice parks in the area. However, I just like the personal feel of having one at my house. I may try to set it up for the house but warn everyone the venue may change to a park as the time comes near.


Anyone else?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

It's likely I can make it.

I like the blind speaker testing idea. And I realize it will take a lot of planning and organization so let me know if there's anything I can do to help.

The reference system is cool, but not sure how much people will use it to help tune during the GTG.

I'd like to watch someone tune with an RTA. Not sure if that's really an event everyone can do as a group though, and if not I am asking for that privilege.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't believe I didn't see this thread before!

Erin,

I definitely think option #1 would be cool if you could set it up. I know it depends big time on where it takes place though. I like the idea of having review sheets specific to each person too. I think, if that happens, that a checklist of "buzz words" should be made. Something like "warm", "cool", "detailed", "laid back", etc. should be used. That way people are forced to use common terminology among reviews. Then there could a comments section below for more detail if the reviewer would like to give it.

I think another cool idea would be to get three cars to demo a fixed group of "reference" tracks on. One car with a traditional 2-way setup, a 3-way setup, and a wideband 2-way setup. I know there are obviously many factors that affect how a car sounds, but this could be a good way to at least get an idea of how things can sound with the different popular setups. This would especially be good for the newer members who come to these things to get ideas for what they want in their build. Just a thought I wanted to throw out there.

I do think paying for the seminar may be a bit much to aim for, especially at $500+. You usually have a pretty diverse turnout which makes it worse IMHO. Think about the new guy paying $500 and then having things discussed that are WAY over their head. Then there is the "seasoned" guy paying $500 for a seminar that they may already know 75% of the information covered. I just think you'll end up with one group or the other (or both) disappointed in what they paid for.

EDIT: Maybe if we all threw in $50 or so we could get Mark to come down for the weekend? Clear enough money to buy a plane ticket and pay for a hotel room. He wouldn't do a seminar for that money, but maybe just come down, hang out, and critique a bit? I'm not sure if he'd be down for that or not...but still just tossing ideas out there.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Fricasseekid said:


> My girl has family in north Alabama. If my system is where I want it to be by then, I'd love to plan a little getaway for your GTG.


I went to MECA shows all last year with no car to compete...just hung out. I went to Erin's GTG and finished my install in his driveway (there are pics in his thread). 

No need to have a finished system by then, simply hanging out is a good time.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

pionkej said:


> I went to MECA shows all last year with no car to compete...just hung out. I went to Erin's GTG and finished my install in his driveway (there are pics in his thread).
> 
> No need to have a finished system by then, simply hanging out is a good time.


You weren't the first to mention this. If I can make the trek this spring I'll deffinitely be checking out the event if for no other reason than to meet a few other DIY guys from here.


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd love to meet y'all sometime during the spring. I have been meaning to come to the last two but I have missed both of them. I'm glad to see that the seminar is out of the window though because thats way to steep for a college kid. The idea of the blind shoot out sounds great to me. I would also love to have a reference set-up to compare with also. I have a question though. I just traded for a set of the Audio Development MM 2-way and would like to test them if at all possible to get someone information out there for the public use. I would be up for anytime after May and before August. Well i do have VBS for two weeks sometime between that but I can work around it. Let me know if I can help in any way!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Seeing as how I now live in Mississippi I'd be down with a meet and greet. I know lots TX guys it would be cool to meet some of y'all from 'round the south! Plus, Decatur is only 5 hours away....not a horrible drive at all.

I really like #3. When I was at one of the DFW meets Mark Eldridge brought his reference setup. It really helped to reiforce staging height, depth, width. etc. It really opened my eyes.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Why is Alabama so far away.... I'd love to make this a road trip if i can convince my SO to come with, it would be fun.....


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

anything happening with this ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Someone else is gonna have to carry the torch...











Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

where did you move to ?

P.S. I would do it but I don't think anyone else would show up


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

if there is another meet in the future be sure to contact me. i enjoyed last time and this time ill actually have something set up correctly


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't expect to have another this year.

I hope someone else does, though.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I would like a meet also. Got a new sub box and Kicker amp. Just let me know


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I won't be having a meet so I'm going to close this thread. Maybe next year.

if anyone in the area feels like setting one up and I can help, please let me know. would love to get together with everyone again but I don't have the time or space to coordinate it myself.


----------

